# 5x5x5 : March 4, 2007



## pjk (Mar 4, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) b u2 D b f' r2 d' R r B l B R d f' R' l' B L f' u' L l2 u L' U L' b u L2 B2 r' U f2 F' u f' d2 b u l2 U l' L' d' U F d F u2 r l b L2 F r d F2 r' d2
2) F2 b L u' U' f2 D' U l F2 l2 B u' f' U' F' U r2 b f2 R' l b F2 r R B f' L' F' f d' u2 F l2 r' f2 B' l b U2 L2 r u F b u' r2 f b U D2 B' U D' r2 l2 u' b U2
3) F2 b D' B2 f L2 d2 l' U2 b F' r' f R' f r L' B' l u F' r b d' f l2 D2 d2 f' B2 D2 l2 b2 U d' B R' b2 d' B2 L R U D R2 D' B2 D2 d L U2 R l u2 f' L2 r2 U f' U2
4) F' U' d2 F L' D' L2 U' u2 f' D l' b r f' b2 u2 L D' b2 f' u r' L d' D' F' L' b2 l2 F L' d' U L2 r b B2 R2 f' b r2 F B2 U2 B2 u U2 f B2 u R' l d2 b D2 b2 u' D' r'
5) f u2 R2 D' u2 b r2 b U2 L2 D d' L r' U2 f D2 R2 U' F2 u2 f U u2 l B' D2 f' F' L2 U' B' l F2 r2 U2 L2 R2 f' d' u2 L2 r2 f d2 l U2 F' f l' u2 r' B2 L2 b2 L F2 b2 d2 D'


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 2:41.78
Times: 2:48.05, 2:33.61, 2:43.68, (3:01.78), 2:20.00

Since my eastsheen is dead now I use my rubiks from now on, though I still like eastsheen better. I tried using a different way of pairing up the edges. Instead of making them all in the E layer. I kind of did like on 4x4 2 at a time. Making one triplet and setting the other up by making 2 cubies together at the same time. Thanks to AvGalen for showing me this. I'm getting better with it now


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Mar 10, 2007)

Times: 1:57.91; (1:45.75) 1:50.06 (2:00.45) 1:55.50
Average: 1:54.49


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 11, 2007)

Frank Morris
Average: 1:52.21
Times: (1:59.19), 1:46.73, (1:44.66), 1:58.58, 1:51.34


----------



## Arakron (Mar 11, 2007)

Arakron
6:21.60

(5:41.52)
6:01.22
6:41.78
(7:00.11)
6:21.81

As close as I could get to all sub-7 without getting it.. oh well. 1st one was a personal best. The last one was really fast on centers and the first 8-10 tredges, but I messed up during a double-wing swap and didn't notice it (a center corner/center edge pair was swapped on blue/green) until a few moves into the 3x3 solve..had to fix the centers, fix the 4 tredges it messed up, and then get on to the 3x3. I decided to use my ES cube for this average, for no particular reason.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 11, 2007)

Arnaud van Galen
Average: 2.59.89
Times: (3:02:09), 2.55.76, 3.01.81, 3.02.74, (2.48.22)

I have only been practising the 5x5x5 since the Belgian Open. I am now "officialy" sub 3! This was a good average because all solves were consistent. Most of the time I loose focus during 1 or 2 solves. I have also had a new personal best of 2.21, which is crazy with my method!


----------

